# OC MD timeshares



## kcooke (Jun 30, 2008)

I am looking to buy a (resale) timeshare in Ocean City MD...any ideas on what places are good and who to buy through?:rofl:


----------



## liborn2 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Ebay..*

I purchased three from Ebay over the years...if you looking for a local in the Ocean City area..try Susan Park@ http://www.parkeplacerealtyllc.com/index.php

You need to decide time of year, if you prefer on Bay side or Ocean Side..
Some great bargains lately on Ebay..week 36 just sold for $6.00..if you don't have kids, thats a great time to be in Ocean City. The water is warmer in Sept. than in June/July..the crowds are gone.  I would avoid June since its graduation month and busy with kids.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 1, 2008)

I liked the Coconut Malorie resort....and  Lucayan

However to be honest there were NONE that I loved...also, none of them got raved reviews....just a room / bed and the selling point... Location! Location! Location!


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 1, 2008)

*looking also*

I am also looking into this location for a gift for my niece.  I have never been to the area and was looking for a clean nice location, with indoor pool and Jacuzzi tubs....Is there any that fit that bill?  

I have read most of the reviews but so many of them are old...like 3-5 years old...


----------



## cerralee (Jul 1, 2008)

If you want a fixed week on the susan park site there is a  Waves week 25 that is going for 2,900.  The management company has an internal exchange program that allows you to swap between a couple of idfferent resorts for $59 dollars for the two bedroom during high time if you own high time.  Might be worth checking into.


----------



## mike0917 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Lucayan*

We own a week in June and just bought another week in mid August for $2500, annual fee is $530.  The resort is undergoing major renovations to the tune of a $370 special assessment for each year over the next 3 years.

It's a great location on the bay side at 72nd St.  Easy to rent if you don't use it.  

There are great deals to be had, as owners seem to be selling to avoid the special assessment.


----------



## Whirl (Jul 1, 2008)

mike0917 said:


> ....There are great deals to be had, as owners seem to be selling to avoid the special assessment.



Just be sure to get full disclosure and speak with the management companies to find out what the issues are at the resort. Many of the OC timeshares, in addition to Lucayan, are undergoing special assessments at this time due to well needed maintenance and repairs and others are likely on the verge.  Perhaps ask the owner to forward the annual letter and any correspondence from the association to you so you can read about developments.

Some of them have the potential to be quite nice once these major and overdue renovations occur, but that's, admittedly, just speculation.

But just get informed and factor these potential costs into your purchase price.

Cheryl


----------



## esk444 (Jul 1, 2008)

I looked into buying a timeshare in Ocean City, after paying $200 a night for a Hampton Inn.

I greatly prefer ocean side, rather than bay side.  It's too inconvenient to drive or walk to the beach if you have small children.  Unfortunately, most of the ocean side resorts are very far from the boardwalk, requiring you to drive or take the bus for that hustle and bustle.  The ocean side resorts are Club Ocean Villas II, Waves, Sea Time, Ocean Time, and Sandy Square.  Unfortunately, they are all motel or residential condo conversions.  Not fancy at all, with minimum amenities.  Most have very basic, inexpensive furnishing, carpeting, and appliances.    

I only one that I really liked was Sandy Square, all 3BR and actually on the beach (not across a street or parking lot).  Unfortunately, I never found a peak summer week available for less than $15K.  

Most OC timeshare owners with good summer weeks list with Susan Parke or Ketch Realty (www.octimeshare.com) or with their HOA (Sea Time).


----------



## Poette (Jul 1, 2008)

Club Ocean Villas is not oceanside, it's on 120th Street bayside but not on the water. Perhaps a building or two may be on a small canal.


----------



## Whirl (Jul 3, 2008)

esk444 said:


> I looked into buying a timeshare in Ocean City, after paying $200 a night for a Hampton Inn.
> 
> I greatly prefer ocean side, rather than bay side.  It's too inconvenient to drive or walk to the beach if you have small children.  Unfortunately, most of the ocean side resorts are very far from the boardwalk, requiring you to drive or take the bus for that hustle and bustle.  The ocean side resorts are Club Ocean Villas II, Waves, Sea Time, Ocean Time, and Sandy Square.  Unfortunately, they are all motel or residential condo conversions.  Not fancy at all, with minimum amenities.  Most have very basic, inexpensive furnishing, carpeting, and appliances.
> 
> ...


 You should look at St. Tropez ,which is also oceanside...actually oceanfront....you walk out the back onto the sand. ( It is partially obstructed on the south side by another building however).  We have owned there for years...it's actually a really great 3 BR clear oceanview unit, but honestly we prefer to go further south for our own vacations so I just rent it out every year.


----------



## Emily (Jul 3, 2008)

We own a week 21 at the Waves.  The week falls on Memorial Day which has been 80/90 and great weather for the last few years.

I did a very late deposit with RCI this year and I was really happy with the exchanges that came up and for the trade I made.  I may deposit it early this year just to see how it does in RCI.

Summer OC weeks historically have done extremely well in trade tests.

We bought from Susan Parke.  She sells for a few of the ts owner associations.  
We were pleased with the way the transaction was handled.  We used a local attorney for closing.  

Seatime has an auction each winter.  Many of the ts for sale there are listed with the management office.  They provide a sales list through their management office and will send it to you if you call or email them.


----------



## akfoss (Jul 3, 2008)

We own a week 32 and week 33 at Club Ocean Villas II.  As stated, COV II is Bayside, not Oceanside.  They are 1 year into a 3 year special assessment with about $800 left over the last two years.  This SA though is being used to gut each unit and rebuild/refurbish.  One of the buildings burned in a fire several years ago, and they had to redo that building, so they decided to do all of them.  Both of my units are new, and very nice.  They are 2 BR, sleep 6.  Eachunit also has a whirlpool bath indoors and a private hot tub outside.   Maintenance fees are <$500, and weekly rentals are about $1,100.  I have rented my 2nd unit each of the last two years for full asking price on Myresortnetwork.  Even with the SA, the unit makes a small profit now, and without the SA, one unit pays all of my costs for both.  I used Ketch to purchase.  He currently insists that sellers pay some of the SA, so he has really good deals for buyers right now.  There is a new shuttle service to the beach that uses oversized golf carts.  Very convenient,and no worries about parking or walking anymore!


----------

